# Saldenus on the Love of Jesus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2008)

Guiljelmus Saldenus (Dutch Puritan), _De Wech des Levens_, p. 398, as quoted / translated by Arie de Reuver, _Sweet Communion: Trajectories of Spirituality from the Middle Ages through the Further Reformation_, p. 214:



> O! To be able to wrap sweet Jesus in my arms, to be able to kiss him, to be enveloped in return by all the flames of his love, and to be addressed by him with names like 'my dearest,' 'my beloved,' 'my beauty,' 'my dove,' 'my sister who has stolen my heart' and to see his smile -- who upon considering these things would not be inflamed at the thought of being able to enjoy these expressions of the Lord's love?


----------

